# Avatar size



## 661-Pete (8 May 2010)

Just noticed that, although amongst the 'account extras' (for subscribers), one is offered 100x100 avatars, this doesn't seem to happen: tried uploading a 100x100 and it still re-sized it to 80x80. Is this actually the case, and is any change in the pipeline?


----------



## Shaun (9 May 2010)

Try it now?

Whilst I'd adjusted the avatar size settings in the "Extras" profile, I hadn't ticked the box to allow custom avatars to be uploaded ... DOH!

Let me know if it's working okay now.

Sorry,
Shaun


----------



## 661-Pete (10 May 2010)

Thanks for your help. Sorry, didn't get round to answering or trying it out yesterday. Will try tonight when I'm back home.


----------



## 661-Pete (10 May 2010)

It works! Slide show coming up. Thanks.


----------

